# im new here



## lll000000lll (Jul 18, 2006)

hey everyone, just seeing what this site is about, tryin to get some help with new styles.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> hey everyone, just seeing what this site is about, tryin to get some help with new styles.



Hi there!  See that you posted in the Ninjutsu forum, I assume your looking for info regarding Ninjutsu?  Welcome aboard and have fun!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## lll000000lll (Jul 18, 2006)

yea im tryin to get a better handle on training and practicing and everything i can learn about Martial Arts


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome! We'll do our best to help you out.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 18, 2006)

Ave.

BTW, cool user name.


----------



## lll000000lll (Jul 18, 2006)

btw i love blackmetal and metal


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe this thread needs to be moved to the Meet & Greet section.  It isn't on topic.  Moderators?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Maybe this thread needs to be moved to the Meet & Greet section. It isn't on topic. Moderators?


Ask and ye shall receive. Well, unless it's money. Or beer. :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

People here have knowledge, knowledge of what I have no ideal.
Welcome and happy posting 
Terry


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 18, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> btw i love blackmetal and metal


 
Right on! :rpo:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 18, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  You certainly came to the right place for information; I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------

